# What's in a name: FSD v SD



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I noticed on the Cybertruck order page that what we(and Tesla) have always referred to as Full Self Driving(FSD) is now offered as Self Driving(SD). Meanwhile, the order page for the Model 3 is unchanged, it's still FSD.

So why the difference? Is there a difference? Is this a subtle redirection in Tesla's self-driving goals? Is this the beginning of a name change that more accurately reflects the current(perhaps long-term) capabilities of the FSD function? Or is this simply a mistake? I'm not sure, but I think this is a subtle change that will be better understood in months to come.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I noticed the same thing when I put my $100 down. I think Tesla's lawyers have realized when selling future technology using words like Full or Autonomous is probably a big liability. I have always loved Tesla's ambition and I think it is a great motivator for the Tesla team, but it could be a huge liability. I believe we will see the same verbiage change on the other models. Advanced Autopilot and FSD have never been defined as to what the actual deliverable will be is constantly changing. When I purchased FSD did I purchase Robotaxi functionality or even the ability to stop at a stop sign or street light. I believe Tesla has overcome its major hurdles for success and they realize that they need to start underselling future beta products. 

I felt the Truck was a little bit marketing to combat the Rivian and 150. I love the different direction and radical new design but it is hard the understand how they are going to make this beast in stainless with the same or more advanced tech than the 3 or Y and still be cheaper? I ordered the Tri-motor even though it say it has a longer lead time. I think as it approached that might flip and they will make the more lucritive models first. I don't really believe that you will every be able to buy a truck that cool for 40K. Can they cut the price of a model 3 by making it stainless with an exoskeleton? Especially unpainted stainless. My experience has been that the cost to finish the stainless is much more than basic prep and painting the stainless. Maybe this new cold rolled super strong stainless doesn't need or is so strong that it can't be finished. But if it is not stamped or formed perfictally I doubt they can can make minor repairs or adjustments.

I like the cheap $100 down which I feel gives them a lot of flexibility to evolve the design over the next few years.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I think it is just a graphics thing and how much fits on the line... the Cybertruck does call it "full-self driving" in the description under the title of "self-driving"


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I think it is just a graphics thing and how much fits on the line... the Cybertruck does call it "full-self driving" in the description under the title of "self-driving"
> 
> View attachment 30728


Maybe...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is from my updated reservation page after updating and selecting what I'd still likely call FSD. They do add that "Capability" word - they don't say it is or will be, it will just have the possibility, but they do still have and use the word "Full".


----------

